# learning the flute again...



## Burnibus

i used to play the flute when i was a lot younger and i didn't have an appreciation for classical music at the time, was in my school band playing kind of popular stuff.

i've now come up with the notion that i'd like to pick up the flute again, practice like hell for a couple of years and then perhaps try to become a member of an amateur orchestra. 

just wondered if anyone has done something similar, i.e. picked up an instrument a bit later in life and managed to pick it up again well enough to get into a decent amateur orchestra?

oh - and also, if I decide to go ahead i need to buy a new flute, so im thinking whether or not i should just go straight for an intermediate, or start off with a student flute again...?


----------



## david johnson

get these options -

solid silver head joint
open hole
probably low-b foot joint
any reputable brand will do
pm me if you have more questions

luck,
dj


----------



## Head_case

No come back?

Maybe the costings of all your suggestions made him give up?!


----------



## david johnson

doubtful. noboby said a new flute was required. plenty of affordable used ones with good features available.


----------



## Head_case

Still don't think he's coming back if a new one is affordable lol. 

Interesting to hear you recommend open holes for a born again flutist. Any reason? 

Our music teacher in school only ever recommended open holes after puberty lol. Something about even coverage of the holes with big enough fingers, compared to the keyed flute which has way larger coin-cover holes operated by levers. 

The only open hole flutes I've seen cost way more than a standard closed hole flute. It must be easier to service/maintain, than all those silver spring contraptions in a keyed flute...


----------



## david johnson

if burnibus was playing when young (as stated) and wishes to restart, then he/she will have fingers large enough to cover the holes. with me, the solid silver head joint makes a tremendous difference in tone quality/response. the open holes help a bit, too.

there are so many student/intermediate new/used flutes out there, one can find something fine for not too much $$. as long as the keys are in adjustment, the flute responds well regardless of plateau or open hole style.

dj


----------



## Burnibus

Hey guys, i've not been on here in AGES! well, i have bought my new flute and have been practicing away for a couple of days now, actually really enjoying myself just now, although i can tell its going to take quite a while until i can play any of the pieces i really enjoy listening to hah!

i ended up going for an open holed flute, didn't spend much money though, so no silver head joint, cheapo nickel silver plated effort im afraid. if i ever get good enough i suppose i can sling it onto Ebay and reinvest in something a bit fancier 

now i need to find myself a music teacher! don't suppose anyone knows of any good flute tutors near Glasgow? 

thanks for all the tips by the way folks!!


----------



## Burnibus

oh, and by the way, i'm 26 Head Case, so past puberty, well just about haha.


----------



## david johnson

congratulations! for advice on teachers, check with area schools/colleges, music stores, and celtic music bands (those guys have some great technique/tone).

dj


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

david johnson said:


> get these options -
> 
> solid silver head joint
> open hole
> probably low-b foot joint
> any reputable brand will do
> pm me if you have more questions
> 
> luck,
> dj


Open tone holes?
Not 1 solid reason.
Idem for B-foot.
Silver head joint: OK


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Burnibus said:


> now i need to find myself a music teacher! don't suppose anyone knows of any good flute tutors near Glasgow?
> 
> thanks for all the tips by the way folks!!


Record yourself with a laptop or so and that's the best teacher you will ever get.

Take up Daily exercises from MArcel Moyse.

This may seem old fashioned but it's extreme concentrated and usefull stuff to get you very quickly at an amazingly high level.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sanctus Petrus said:


> Record yourself with a laptop or so and that's the best teacher you will ever get.
> 
> Take up Daily exercises from MArcel Moyse.
> 
> This may seem old fashioned but it's extreme concentrated and usefull stuff to get you very quickly at an amazingly high level.


I may get a laptop soon, is that appropriate recording device for flutes? I know with flute it's hard to avoid overexposure.

I've worked on "Tone Development Through Interpretation" by Moyse for the last half a year, it has done wonders for me. I'll continue it into college.


----------



## Head_case

The Moyse book isn't cheap! I have the Trevor Wye set of drills. Very dry but there you go. 

You can get a digital recorder - portable, which records in .wma or similar formats for digital upload. Your laptop mic won't be great - a dedicated flute mic to avoid the breathing noise or clickety clack of the keys is helpful. You can get some fairly affordable crystal multi-directional condenser type mic's, but it depends how serious the quality you're after....


----------

